# Dracula (BBC) - spoilers



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2019)

By Moffatt & Gatiss, similar model to _Sherlock_ - 3 episode miniseries. Definitely leaning into the body horror. Ick!

I liked _Sherlock_. This is a period piece, unlike _Sherlock_.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 28, 2019)

The tone is very reminiscent of the Jekyll tv series starring James Nesbitt. That was also written by Moffat, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Istbor (Oct 29, 2019)

Can't do Finger nail stuff. Can't. Do. It.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah. I’m struggling with that too!


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2019)

DaThe announced! New Years Day! Presumably after Doctor Who.









						BBC One Sets New Year’s Day Premiere Date For Gatiss & Moffat’s ‘Dracula’
					

It’ll be a fang-tastic New Year’s Day, as BBC One announces Gatiss & Moffat’s ‘Dracula’ will premiere at 9pm on Wednesday, 1st January 2020. The 3x90min mini-series is written and c…




					www.geektown.co.uk


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks like a reason to resub to netflix


----------



## Nilbog (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm becoming wary of BBC productions after war of the worlds, but I'll give this a shot


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2019)

Nilbog said:


> I'm becoming wary of BBC productions after war of the worlds, but I'll give this a shot



97 years of BBC productions created by thousands upon thousands of wildly different creators, and it was one show last week that did it for you?


----------



## Nilbog (Dec 6, 2019)

Morrus said:


> 97 years of BBC productions created by thousands upon thousands of wildly different creators, and it was one show last week that did it for you?




When it come to the realm of sci-fi/fantasy/horror I will certainly approach their shows with more trepidation, I've not been a fan of Dr Who for the last few series (although to be fair it has shown shoots of improvement) 

I have to admit an element of hyperbole, as I absolutely love the War of the Worlds book, and even more so the Jeff Wayne album, and to me the BBC show was a massive disappointment.  I did say I'll give Dracula a shot but I'm not as hyped for it as I ordinarily would be


----------



## Morrus (Jan 1, 2020)

This is on in half an hour. Hope it’s good!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 1, 2020)

I really liked that. Much more than I thought I would. Next episode is tomorrow night.

Dracula as horror, not a romance. A vampire who really is a monster.

Goes a little further than I'd like with some of the body horror. But it kind of needs to be there. This is the diametric opposite of something like Twilight. This Dracula is truly something to be terrified of.

Saw the 'twist' (Sister Agatha's identity) coming a mile off. That said, she stole the show. She is so dry and sarcastic. "Why would the forces of evil attack a convent?" "Perhaps they are sensitive to criticism."

Killing Harker was a brave choice. And the horror of his declining body as Dracula grows stronger really shows the horror of the vampire.

Can't wait for tomorrow. Preview shows Dracula on this ship heading for England.


----------



## wicked cool (Jan 2, 2020)

Is War of the worlds bad?


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm totally getting this vibe from Harker, another body horror favorite of mine, From Beyond


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow. The twist at the end of episode e2 caught me completely by surprise. I'm not sure if I like that development -- I was enjoying the period setting. I've seen enough modern day vampire shows, I think. But still, one episode left, curious to see what they do with it. And is Sister Agatha a vampire then? Still alive 200 years later?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2020)

Ugh. It didn’t stick the landing. The change to modern day didn’t work, and he decided to die because he was ashamed. Bleh!


----------



## Talltomwright (Jan 4, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Ugh. It didn’t stick the landing. The change to modern day didn’t work, and he decided to die because he was ashamed. Bleh!




Yup, strongly agree. Dracula managed to encapsulate everything I loved and hated about their version of Sherlock; brilliant setups, great characters, coming from an old story with a fresh feel, but then losing their way because they're more interested in being clever than being entertaining. There was a moment, when Dracula was locked in the glass cell with the opening roof, when I thought, 'ooh, we've got three stories about containment; one with Jonathan in the castle, one with everyone trapped with Dracula on the boat, and one with people thinking they have Dracula imprisoned, but really he's still in control.' But unfrotunately that setup only lasted a minute and then he was free and on Tinder and it was all down hill.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah. The first episode was SO GOOD.

The second was good.

The third... ugh. And also, the best character, Sister Agatha, who stole the show in the first episode with her dry wit and sarcasm, and then played a different character who lacked those qualities in the last episode. What were they thinking?


----------



## Talltomwright (Jan 4, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Yeah. The first episode was SO GOOD.
> 
> The second was good.
> 
> The third... ugh. And also, the best character, Sister Agatha, who stole the show in the first episode with her dry wit and sarcasm, and then played a different character who lacked those qualities in the last episode. What were they thinking?



Yes, I hadn't seen in Dolly Wells in anything before but she's brilliant as Sister Agatha (and then was saddled with a really dour great niece, or whatever she was.)


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 5, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Ugh. It didn’t stick the landing. The change to modern day didn’t work, and he decided to die because he was ashamed. Bleh!



I wonder if the part about Dracula being afraid of death was a reference to this passage in the book in which the Count admits to having fled the field of battle:


			
				Dracula by Bram Stoker said:
			
		

> Was it not this Dracula, indeed, who inspired that other of his race who in a later age again and again brought his forces over the great river into Turkeyland, who, when he was beaten back, came again, and again, though he had to come alone from the bloody field where his troops were being slaughtered, since he knew that he alone could ultimately triumph! They said that he thought only of himself. Bah! What good are peasants without a leader? Where ends the war without a brain and heart to conduct it?


----------



## John R Davis (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm led to believe it was all a dream brought on by the cancer treatment that Van Helsing was undergoing.
I thought episode one had some good ideas / nice visuals, but Dracula himself got super annoying as the series went on. Episode 2 was super silly and episode 3 a bit naff
Shame.


----------



## wicked cool (Jan 6, 2020)

Loved the first 2 episodes and really hated the 3rd episode especially destroying 90% of the lore around the character (although I did like the absorbtion of languages). The actor playing Dracula was brilliant and is probably one of the best at showing Draculas charm and power!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2020)

wicked cool said:


> Loved the first 2 episodes and really hated the 3rd episode especially destroying 90% of the lore around the character (although I did like the absorbtion of languages). The actor playing Dracula was brilliant and is probably one of the best at showing Draculas charm and power!



That's pretty much the universal opinion. They really dropped the ball on that last episode. And it was SO good up until then. Dracula and Sister Agatha in particular were so charismatic and funny.


----------



## Hriston (Jan 6, 2020)

I couldn’t make it through the first episode. The portrayal of Dracula was too campy. My alarm bells went off when he said, “I don’t drink... wine.” I turned it off when he said, “You are what you eat.”


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 8, 2020)

What?
Just?
Happening?
The Ending???
Wow!


----------

